# Snake Oil ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bought a bottle of Sentry Gasoline Plus anyone test this yet ?

Or am I the first ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

ask captron

http://www.theskiffshop.com/sentry/sentry.html


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

What does this stuff cost?

Kemo


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought mine from the Nose Bleed Guy Paid 3 bucks too much ... But it can be had for around 10 Bucks for 8 ounces ...

Unleaded Race fuel is about 8 bucks a gallon ...

dave


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sentry FLUNKS ! 5.5 GX Honda Kept under Cover Ambiant Humidity .... Water seperated out of gas !!! about 2 weeks !!!

The Marine Guy said " This Stuff makes water Burn " Ahhhh [smiley=bs.gif] [smiley=spank.gif]

Drained Sump and Bowl added 1/2 Ounce of sentry to tank ... NO Inprovement !!! SNAKE OIL!!!

Back to Square One :-(


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

theres gotta be something more to the story about your fuel, I've had mine sitting around for 3 months with no issues and no stabilizer, just oil. did you drain the tank and it happened again? or are you trying to repair crap fuel?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Drained the Fuel ... New Fuel ..."new fuel"only 2 weeks old was treated with sentry ..will work more on it tomorrow ...

After that I'm buying Avgas and adding TCP


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

You sure you didn't get that local spring water instead of gas. I would be concerned about where that fuel came from. Good Luck.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

theres something wrong here, even without an additive you shouldn't have any issues for a month or so.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

x2 - there seams to be some details missing.


----------



## nickgobrich (Aug 5, 2009)

x3  Does seem like there is definitely another issue here! I have been using a product called Star-Tron to combat ethanol. Great product,kind of expensive, but you only get what you pay for....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

if it is outside maybe theres a crack in the tank thats letting water leak in or something? or a bad seal on a fitting, cause there is no way problems like this would arise from the fuel after just 2 weeks, if so then everyone would have broken down boats in there yards.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> if it is outside maybe theres a crack in the tank thats letting water leak in or something? or a bad seal on a fitting, cause there is no way problems like this would arise from the fuel after just 2 weeks, if so then everyone would have broken down boats in there yards.


X2, 

Do you put the cap on the tank. Have you piss some one off that may be adding water to your tank???


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

latest info Sentry seems to work the best of the three The motor almost runs on what seperates out ... And not as much seperates out ... And after You Drain the 3 ounces from 1.5 gallons The motor will run on half choke or no choke at half load ... 5.5 Gx Honda ... Gas less than 3 Days old Runs like New ....

Dave

The Boat which the tank is 100% sealed is fairing much better except except the expansion and contraction on the seald tank is scairy ...


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

> expansion and contraction on the seald tank is scairy


An IED, perhaps? Mix gas/oil 50/50 and that should keep it from exploding. [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif] 

Kemo


----------

